

Tell PG: Browsers with old cookies not logging in - ComputerGuru

Since last night (~1am CST, perhaps) on browsers where I've been logged in to HN for a very long time (forever, it seems. Months for sure) I was no longer logged in, nor could I log in though it would accept my password until I cleared my cookies for the news.ycombinator.com domain. At first I thought it was SSL-related, but that was not the case.<p>Anyone else unable to log in, delete your cookies.
======
tokenadult
I am not reproducing that same problem, as I am logging in just fine with the
same computers as usual, but thanks for letting us know.

